# Without wasting money wat items to start 100g tank.



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I am hoping so much to find this hobby one that is going to carry me through for a long time. I want to get in right and not waste money or time. I am building this project. An in wall I am assuming 100g tank (6'x13"x16") not sure seeing that the tank is being given as a gift. The tank is planned for cichlids, possible Oscar or 2 a few Helena snails, and a shrimp or 2.

Hopefully you get the idea but so far I have a nice shopping list and was wondering if there are anythings you guys here may suggest. I you guys would like to hear from you about do's dont's and success and pitfalls.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Big tanks need the same things small tanks need, just more of it. Heater, filter, decor, fish, water.

You'd want a "python-like device" for water changes and a big floating algae scraper.

A tank that size could use a sump for filtration, even in freshwater.

The larger the tank, the more critical that you have it level and don't let it wiggle. At 833 pounds just for water, you are going to need a sturdy, steady support. 

A small child to climb in it and do maintenance.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

In the absence of a small child  Make sure you have a coffee table or something along those lines to aid in cleaning. On a coffee table you should be able to reach the bottom of the tank and move back and forth freely. With that said- make sure it's the RIGHT coffee table! Really solid wood, legs at the 4 corners not set inside too much etc. If you can't find that then use a tall step stool. Still works great, but you have to move it around a lot. 

Yes I speak from experience 

I had 2 filters on my tank- an AC 110 and a Rena XP3. In all honesty it would have been considered under filtered and I should have used 2 canisters. I kept it lightly stocked for a tank its size, so it worked out well. I never once had any algae on the walls of this tank so I did not need the algae scraper. The pleco took care of the algae on the wood pieces. 

Electricity will prove to be an issue. Not in as much as unable to afford it, as in as much as lights and heaters and filters all have shorter cords than you would think LOL. Getting them placed properly around the tank and able to reach an outlet can be tricky. They are heavy electrical draining devices so I would not want to go with an extension cord if you can at all avoid it. I had 2 power strips, each independently plugged into an outlet (i.e. not piggy backed). I had to hang one behind the tank, and could have the other to the side of the tank. Due to the constraints of where I had to place it in my house I could not put it near an outlet that allowed easy access to just the back of the unit. That would have rocked LOL.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

like emc said the tank needs the same as a small tank. Heater, lights, substrate, decor, filter,water,water treatment. I personally have a 90g that is sitting dry because im taking time to actually buy good items. reasearch them


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

WOW guys thanks for the response, I actually have been researching for a few weeks now and have put together a shopping cart on a few sites and hope to post pics of the project from start to finish. I first have to build the stand it is being placed on. This will be an in-wall tank visible from both sides of the wall. I am glad I found this forum because at least I will have some place to go if things get kinda tricky. This is going to be my first tank since I was a kid so I hope things pan out for the best.

Quick question as well. If I wanted to build a small or medium size structure with slate, can it be treated and placed in the tank with out any issues or should I scrap that idea??


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Slate makes great design work in a tank. You just want to set it up so it is super stable and none of it will fall away. Other than that you are good to go. Some folks silicone the pieces together. That works but in the long run the silicone releases, I have found.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I was planning to build a base and more or less the structure will look like the pic in my avatar just longer with a good base but it will be siliconed together. I have the tanish/brown/gold slate to use. What chemical should I use to treat the slate if necessary?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Slate should be fine with just rinsing unless it has been oiled (some used as tiles are oiled to bring out the color). Then you have to clean it with alcohol or soap. You can use a clear coat, but it will make it look wet just like the water will. No point.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

The slate I have has been sitting in my garage it was a planned bathroom project but ended up going with marble instead. so it has no chemicals as far as I know.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

After having a large tank for nearly 4 years now I have to say that it's lower maintenance than a smaller tank. I do a 15-20% water change every 3-4 weeks and I haven't had any diseases in about 2 years. 

What type of tropical setup are you going for?


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Ghost Knife said:


> After having a large tank for nearly 4 years now I have to say that it's lower maintenance than a smaller tank. I do a 15-20% water change every 3-4 weeks and I haven't had any diseases in about 2 years.
> 
> What type of tropical setup are you going for?


My plan is to have cichlids and possibly oscar or 2, and helena snails, I also would like a shrimp or two as well. I am going to start the project over the next few days if all goes according to plan.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

The Oscar would eat the shrimp. I have no experience with oscars, but from what I have heard they like to eat anything smaller than them.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

oscars love shrimp i buy mine crawfish for him to eat


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

kcrunch said:


> My plan is to have cichlids and possibly oscar or 2, and helena snails, I also would like a shrimp or two as well. I am going to start the project over the next few days if all goes according to plan.


Oscars get way too large for a 100 gallon tank. If you plan to keep a pair for life you'd need a 125 gallon at minimum and really more like a 200 or 250. I'd stick with a certain type of Cichlid group. You could fit a lot of smaller African or South American Cichlids into a 100 gallon and still have room for something a little larger like a couple Blood Parrots.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> blood parrots


Shudder

Get a real cichlid, though one smaller than oscars so you can have more than 2. Uaru or severum would be cool.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Consider plumbing an overflow and drain pipe into the wall. So that water water can be taken out for a water change by attaching a hose an opening a valve. If you have a thick substrate, gravel-washing is better, but could be really difficult inside a wall depending on how you build you access panel(s). Do have some easy way to get to the tank without ripping out drywall. A hinged, slide, or removable panel would be best.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Shudder
> 
> Get a real cichlid, though one smaller than oscars so you can have more than 2. Uaru or severum would be cool.


I know they are man-made, but what's the problem with them? Everyone that I know that has had them has said they are relatively peaceful and rather hardy.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO They are ugly and deformed (not always the same thing). Many can't close their mouths, have crooked spines and/or messed up insides. They are prone to all the health issues the short-bodied goldfish have, like "swim bladder" and dropping dead from constipation. If they are peaceful, its because cichlids decide dominance by jaw-locking. These fish will always lose because can't lock jaws, they can't swim well and they can't effectively nip fins. But its not because they don't want to. They will abuse what fish they can and be beat up and stressed out by any healthy cichlid, so tank mates are limited. Food falls out of the mouth as they chew it making them messy eaters that need extra filtration and water changes to deal with the waste. 

There are tens of thousands of cichlid species that breed true and live longer healthier lives There isn't any reason to stunt and deform a big cichlid when you can just buy a smaller, more peaceful cichlid like herotilapia multispinosa (rainbow cichlid)

I try not to bash people who have these and love them for their personality. But all their good traits (intelligence, personality, etc.) are common to most cichlids. It is compassionate to take care of a deformed creature until it dies. It is cruel to deliberately create a fish with real quality of life issues just because it "looks cool". IMO we should not buy these fish, balloon mollies or dyed fish. This falls under "don't encourage them". If everyone stops buying, they will stop making them.

Sorry for the thread hijack. If you have them, keep them, but if you don't, please don't buy or recommend them.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i'd do african's like peacocks in the big of a tank


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Shudder
> 
> Get a real cichlid, though one smaller than oscars so you can have more than 2. Uaru or severum would be cool.


+1 on severum's

Some of them even rival Discus colors


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Ghost Knife said:


> After having a large tank for nearly 4 years now I have to say that it's lower maintenance than a smaller tank. I do a 15-20% water change every 3-4 weeks and I haven't had any diseases in about 2 years.


Seriously. Less water always seems to be trickier, things can happen fast, spread faster, die faster.
-----------

Fish... I personally don't like Cichlids, but I do like Red Cockatoo Cichlid, Apistogramma_ cacatuoides _

I am a fan of my Fluval FX5 ( thank you grogan ), they are not cheap though. Mine was, only because I got lucky. Easy water changes too, with it's purge. Sump is also a good idea.

I had to do some serious reinforcements to where I have putting my tank. Not expensive though. 2X4s and wood screws.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Well I have already started the project and no fish have been purchased as of yet, I am only looking into which Cichlids to get it is definitely going to be a variety of things going on I will mix and match and experiment listening to you guys that are obviously more experienced than I am and will try and make sure that I try to maintain a healthy and happy tank If I am lucky. I am trying to post a pic but might just post a link if this does not work. I have web-shots







[/URL][/IMG] as a pic host


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

The project is an in-wall den tank visible form both entry way as well as my den. I am trying to get it started I have to order a few things but hopefully I will have the wall and tank done in the next few weeks if all goes according to plan.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

sorry put post in the wrong place.


----------

